# What you cook in 6" cast iron?



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

I bought recently in the local Goodwill store a Lodge 6.5" cast iron pan. So, I wonder what do you cook in so small CI pan, what you use for? Or any suggestion...

Thanks,
Afan


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Two eggs.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Anything that fits


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

A boat paddle?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

They work well as a cornbread pan.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

peachcreek said:


> They work well as a cornbread pan.


For two people.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Eggs, a 1/2 pound burger fits well... good sized pan for 1 person cooking!


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

roux for gravy.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Scallops. I use mine for fried eggs .

mjb.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Depending on the true inside diameter..might make for the perfect single comal.. for tortillas


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

sauces....
But shouldn't you be figuring out what you are going to use it for before you buy it?


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

If well seasoned, and you get the temp right, great for crepes.


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, I really appreciate it.



brianshaw said:


> Two eggs.


Interestigly, when I was searching the internet for the answer, 3/4 of the responses were eggs. It must be right. 



phatch said:


> Anything that fits


Learned that from my physics class. I was hoping for something more useful, and exact... 



peachcreek said:


> They work well as a cornbread pan.


Very good one...



maryb said:


> ... a 1/2 pound burger fits well... good sized pan for 1 person cooking!


Good one too...



butzy said:


> But shouldn't you be figuring out what you are going to use it for before you buy it?


You're right. And I usually do. But when you find one in really good condition for $3.50 - it bends the rule. 

While waiting on your responses, I continued searching and found that it's really good (for me) in two things: 1. Even if I don't make something in it, I can serve the food in it because it will hold the temperature for a while; 2. it will limit the quantity of my meal to something really healthy (because I eat until I see the bottom of the plate )

Thanks again.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn’t have resisted either!


----------



## Patch (Dec 27, 2018)

There was a restaurant I used to frequent that once upon a time had a wonderful apple dessert they served in a small cast iron skillet. I forget what they called it (or many of the specifics) but it had some kind of pastry, seasoned, cooked apples, all covered with a gooey caramel sauce, served with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on top. I imagine they dropped it from the menu because it required a special container and looked to be rather labor intensive. I'd have to think the skillets would be a bear to get clean too.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

The restaurant I am at currently uses a small cast iron, roughly 4", for a cast iron cookie on our dessert menu. Cooks in about 5 minutes, topped with a malted milk ice cream out of the oven, and sent off. 

So...a 6 inch cookie would be 50% better.


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

dueh said:


> The restaurant I am at currently uses a small cast iron, roughly 4", for a cast iron cookie on our dessert menu. Cooks in about 5 minutes, topped with a malted milk ice cream out of the oven, and sent off.
> 
> So...a 6 inch cookie would be 50% better.





Patch said:


> There was a restaurant I used to frequent that once upon a time had a wonderful apple dessert they served in a small cast iron skillet...


This is good idea! I really like it!


----------

